# Border archery prototype ilf ch riser hex7 limbs



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

*Border Archery Prototype ILF CH Riser & Hex 7 Limbs*

I really was not supposed to release to much on this riser because it is a true prototype test riser that the mad geniuses at Border Archery have put together.

A pure one off mock up to try and recreate the incredible performance of the bolt down Covert Hunter 

It is a simple riser made of wood carbon and glass 





To my eye while not being the masterpiece of laminations that my Phenolic/Carbon CH Riser is this riser demonstrates the shear perfection and design and fantastic looks that shine thru even in Borders test risers 

There is no lateral limb adjustment on this riser ...... And it does not need it 

Both limbs that I have put on this riser aligned perfectly 

Again this is not a production riser ....just a test mule 

The SIDS added their fantastic machined ILF bolts which are floating and give perfect limb bolt to limb fitment 



The premise of this riser and its goal was to try and get the most from the Hex 7 and 6.5 Limbs 

It succeeds in this 

I originally mounted my 6.5's on it and dialed out the preload to bring the limbs down to the low 50's 

It let me load the limbs even spun all the way out and performed very well 

Next I mounted my Hex 7's and it really shined 



Here is a video on the Riser which has a lot more information


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

another great review JP, awesome...that bow looks ridiculous smooth and sounds exquisitely quiet...very nice


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful bow and a well done video as usual


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

What a beauty! Pretty wood and ILF, tough to beat that combination...:thumbs_up


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

JP its really easy to sit back and soak up the information you're giving out...you do a great job of presenting the bow in a matter that a newbie or a expert can understand you very well


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks guys 

it is a very interesting animal to say the least


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> JP its really easy to sit back and soak up the information you're giving out...you do a great job of presenting the bow in a matter that a newbie or a expert can understand you very well


Thanks Ghosty 

My simpleness shows through  

I am really impressed with these bows ...... I guess it shows through


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Easykeeper said:


> What a beauty! Pretty wood and ILF, tough to beat that combination...:thumbs_up


Gonna tempt you my friend


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

hunterjrg said:


> Beautiful bow and a well done video as usual


I appreciate the kind words 

Should make a great late season stand bow when it's cold and my old bones get stiff  or an all day 3D Bow


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

What length is the riser and how difficult is ordering a bow from these guys?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

hunterjrg said:


> What length is the riser and how difficult is ordering a bow from these guys?


That riser is 17 inches 

It is not difficult at all 

Simple send an email explaining what you are looking for and be patient they have a large backlog of emails and they will answer your questions etc 

Normally if the item you are interested in is not in stock and they build it for you there is about a 6 to 8 week back log 

Which is excellent for a custom bow 

You do not need a deposit and as soon as your order is complete they will ship and in a few days your bow arrives 

They have a money back satisfaction guarantee for a certain amount of time so you have nothing to loose except shipping 

If I can answer any questions ask here or you can even call me 

I am pretty familiar with their product line and love talking bows


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Another awesome video! Do you get to keep it or do you have to send it back?


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

JParanee said:


> That riser is 17 inches
> 
> It is not difficult at all
> 
> ...


6-8 week backlog- does that include limbs and riser?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

JParanee said:


> Gonna tempt you my friend


No kidding...:wink:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Stub said:


> Another awesome video! Do you get to keep it or do you have to send it back?


I would like to buy it for my Border collection 

But I think they want it back  

They anted the firstnCH back also


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

hunterjrg said:


> 6-8 week backlog- does that include limbs and riser?


They have some bows , limbs , risers in stock that can ship immediately 

if they have to build you something it's 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

Too bad they want it back. I'd buy that bad boy too. Just a great looking bow.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

Great looking bow Joe.


----------



## hannibal smith (May 20, 2015)

Looks fantastic. Love the limb bolts.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

hunterjrg said:


> Too bad they want it back. I'd buy that bad boy too. Just a great looking bow.


It ain't over yet


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Cwilder said:


> Great looking bow Joe.


You will see it and shoot it soon buddy


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

These risers all look like a "high wrist type grip in the pictures. I am not comfortable with high wrist. Will they possibley be making the ILF in a lower wrist grip?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

bowhuntrmaniac said:


> These risers all look like a "high wrist type grip in the pictures. I am not comfortable with high wrist. Will they possibley be making the ILF in a lower wrist grip?


Bowhunt that's a medium and they will make you anything you want 

You can even send in a current riser and they will do their best to duplicate it 

They are truly a custom Bowyer


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks ,Joe . I really like the grip on my Titan I (med.) . Although today I shot a 30 target 3-D with my Toelke Whip r/d longbow and shot 241. (not bad for me!) Only been seriously shooting it a couple of weeks.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

The riser did not have quiver bushings so I added them 

Really balances well with the Kwikee


----------



## demiliani (Sep 4, 2012)

Joe, your reviews, and the amazing photos of these beautiful bows have me staring and nearly drooling! 
Please, keep the coming! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

Joe, your video was awesome as usual. Looks like a great set up that has lots of potential. I am really loving those limb bolts.. Adds a ton to the customization of the whole bow.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice looking bow!


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for showing, Joe. I would love to shoot one of these days. 
Dan


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

demiliani said:


> Joe, your reviews, and the amazing photos of these beautiful bows have me staring and nearly drooling!
> Please, keep the coming! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


Thank you very much for the kind words


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Dan ,Homey and Draw 

Thank you 

The limb bolts are a really functional nice touch


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

That is an interesting riser. Of course I can't see anyone putting any other limbs on it than Border but it gives you the option.


----------



## Dave MP (Dec 9, 2010)

JParanee, Do you know if those limb bolts can be ordered separately? I have a Hoyt Excel 21" and a SF Forged + 23" that I would like to install these limb bolts on. I can see where these would reduce marring the limb butts. By the way, beautiful bows.
Thank you, Dave MP


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Dave MP said:


> JParanee, Do you know if those limb bolts can be ordered separately? I have a Hoyt Excel 21" and a SF Forged + 23" that I would like to install these limb bolts on. I can see where these would reduce marring the limb butts. By the way, beautiful bows.
> Thank you, Dave MP


I am pretty sure all of their stuff is metric.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

reddogge said:


> That is an interesting riser. Of course I can't see anyone putting any other limbs on it than Border but it gives you the option.



I'm shooting these days a lot of Border limbs Red but the riser should work well with any limb


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Dave MP said:


> JParanee, Do you know if those limb bolts can be ordered separately? I have a Hoyt Excel 21" and a SF Forged + 23" that I would like to install these limb bolts on. I can see where these would reduce marring the limb butts. By the way, beautiful bows.
> Thank you, Dave MP


Dave Chris is correct in that these are metric I believe 

Others make pivoting limb bolts thou


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Chris Hill said:


> I am pretty sure all of their stuff is metric.


Chris set this bow up a few days ago and took it to a 3D today 

Black Nights Shoot 

I was very pleased


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

I love the deflex in the riser. I will gladly give up a few fps for more deflex. I think it makes it more forgiving to shoot. I really like ILF for the adjustability and variety of limbs available. I think I am going to try and order one around the end of the year. Probably 19" but maybe 21" phenolic. I think that would make a great 3 D bow.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Chris Hill said:


> I love the deflex in the riser. I will gladly give up a few fps for more deflex. I think it makes it more forgiving to shoot. I really like ILF for the adjustability and variety of limbs available. I think I am going to try and order one around the end of the year. Probably 19" but maybe 21" phenolic. I think that would make a great 3 D bow.


Yes it would  

This little bow is changing my mind on weight 

At 44.5 pounds and at 9.4 GPP and hitting mid 190's it's rather impressive ....... Plus I can shoot it all day


----------



## Dave MP (Dec 9, 2010)

JParanee, Who are the others that make pivoting limb bolts? I would like to install them on my SF Forged + riser.
Thank you, Dave MP


----------



## Dave MP (Dec 9, 2010)

JParanee, Who are the others that make pivoting limb bolts? I would like to install them on my SF Forged + riser.
Thank you, Dave MP


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Dave 

Off the top of my head I do not know 

Do a search I know Jinks just got a set


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

What is the longest riser they make and I do love those limbs.....I bet it is a smooth drawing bow and if there is any stacking its right at full draw if at all.......


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> What is the longest riser they make and I do love those limbs.....I bet it is a smooth drawing bow and if there is any stacking its right at full draw if at all.......


in ILF we do 15-25"
in bolt down we do 17-25"

the Covert hunter pulls 1lbs per inch for sake of arguement, for a 50lbs bow, 28"-29" unlike the 2.2-2.3lbs you can expect from a normal geometry bow.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Dave MP said:


> JParanee, Who are the others that make pivoting limb bolts? I would like to install them on my SF Forged + riser.
> Thank you, Dave MP


we do a M8 x 1.25 thread on our limb bolt.
we now have someone full time working our CNC machines. (opposed to me)

If there was enough demand, we could look at a run bolts with a different thread size


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Borderbows said:


> we do a M8 x 1.25 thread on our limb bolt.
> we now have someone full time working our CNC machines. (opposed to me)
> 
> If there was enough demand, we could look at a run bolts with a different thread size


Now that's service  

If you do do a run I would replace all of my Ilf bolts with these


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Rem 

There is no stacking what so ever within its design parameters


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

That is a beautiful riser but I can't help but wonder why border puts so much deflex in their risers. They seem to be very performance oriented in most areas - even cutting edge, then they sap hard earned speed with a highly deflex riser design. Is it necessary to tame the heavy hooks on the Hex series limbs?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Center 


I can't answer that 

What I do know is that for me they are very easy to shoot and seem very forgiving 

Sid will have to give you the technical reasons


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

centershot said:


> That is a beautiful riser but I can't help but wonder why border puts so much deflex in their risers. They seem to be very performance oriented in most areas - even cutting edge, then they sap hard earned speed with a highly deflex riser design. Is it necessary to tame the heavy hooks on the Hex series limbs?


ah... your going to like this....

there are 2 aspects of this that conflict in basics but are actually mutually benefitial, a back to front way of solving a neat issue.

basically. deflex risers are more stable and add to the slow bow is more forgiving phrase which is a myth, but is founded in observations based on limitiation of design.

Solve these limitiations and you approach the problem bassackwards. 

the problem that the hex program has given us, is a reduction in Brace hieght to the point where you end up hitting the back of your hand.

so if you increase the deflex you give you hand more space.
in doing so, you increase string wrap round the recurve (just like dropping the brace height) but while avoiding the slap on the back of your hand.

The flip side of this is that the speed gained with a smoother bow, due to more string wrap, from the low BH out does the reduction of the deflexed riser design.

so all in all, 1-2fps gained from more string wrap leads to needing more deflex, = a more stable bow, gving a solution we couldnt avoid LOVING. speed and stability gain in the same critical move.
thats why we asked people if they wanted a dedicated bow that wasnt backwards compatable with the black douglas or a hybrid of ideas.
you guys voted for an out and out bow, no compromise.

this is one of the areas we cant solve with ILF.

they other fun issue is that untill the recurve starts to consume enough of the limbs length, BH has never been an issue. but when you start consuming BH by way of the forward pointing portion of the bow, you end up looking at other places to salvage BH from. and deflex is the ultimate winner.

deflex is the solution to an archer wanting more smoothness.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

we are in the pursuit of a better mousetrap.
any move that helps the geometry of the bow, that equals or betters the design we will try and incorperate.

any move that has a negative side we wont include.

we wouldnt make an inline or reflexed riser.
it simply doesnt make a better bow. Faster maybe, but not better.
one thing that really light mass limbs does.... it reduces the balance effects of deflex risers have.

heavy limbs means the bow tips backwards. the limbs are behind the pivot point.
limb mass limbs for the same geometry dont tip back as much.
so we can have more deflex in the riser, yet still have a good bow balance.
so as you can see, a bow design is a holistic evaluation.


hope this helps explain some of our inhouse debates as to what a bow needs to be in our view.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Interesting........thanks for your explanation.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

ETA on this riser? I'm entering final negotiations with the wife on a custom recurve, and am leaning heavily towards a Border. If this riser is still a few years off, I'll keep it out of the terms of surrender.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Paul68 said:


> ETA on this riser? I'm entering final negotiations with the wife on a custom recurve, and am leaning heavily towards a Border. If this riser is still a few years off, I'll keep it out of the terms of surrender.


Send an email and see if they will make one 

They might


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Now that's service
> 
> If you do do a run I would replace all of my Ilf bolts with these



Amen to that brother!!!! I'm down for a couple sets!


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

If I had the money I would have ordered one already. Just send them an email.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

We need to play with the limb pad angles to get dfcs and weights right. The 19" is about there.
we think we will go the 3 carbon spines like the covert hunter. Opposed to the single double carbon centre this one has.
This will give more options to personalise the risers colour and looks.
it will have the 5/16" past centre window as per the rest of our risers. Unless requested otherwise.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Sid, let me know if you need someone to test the 19" out for you. LOL. 
Have you guys thought about doing the whole center section carbon like the one you did for Nathan a couple of years ago? 
Chris


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

Chris Hill said:


> Sid, let me know if you need someone to test the 19" out for you. LOL.
> Have you guys thought about doing the whole center section carbon like the one you did for Nathan a couple of years ago?
> Chris


yes we have...
though one step at a time.

over an inch of solid carbon eats files, rasps and cutters...
so we have some further advancements to make before that is a viable option...


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

we did debate doing a Covert "ultimate" model.



vertically stacked carbon with phenolic filler.

with a solid carbon centre



so it would be a all black setup. we would also be looking at some sort of man made fadeouts... a wood free model in essence.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

The top one I love  

I could really grow to love the second one also


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

JParanee said:


> The top one I love
> 
> I could really grow to love the second one also


and what about that carbon centre in the one above instead of the shedua centre...


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Borderbows said:


> and what about that carbon centre in the one above instead of the shedua centre...


To much in love


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

That top bow is very very nice. Is that an ILF riser or the Covert Hunter?


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Ultimate....


Yup. Were I re-buying, would pay extra for that


----------



## visionquest69 (May 17, 2015)

Borderbows said:


> we did debate doing a Covert "ultimate" model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I understand that correctly? 
There could be an ILF Covert Hunter Ultimate in the works? One word......Superbad. If it looks like that riser, performs like Borders do, then sign me up. Am I understanding this? Someone help me wrap my simple string pulling mind around this. 
Great looking riser.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

hunterjrg said:


> That top bow is very very nice. Is that an ILF riser or the Covert Hunter?


right now they are both Covert hunters.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Now we're talking Sid, the ultimate is what I have been asking for the last few years. If you have a layaway plan I need a 17" Covert Hunter and a 21" ILF that is matching. That would be my dream bows. 
Chris


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

Borderbows said:


> right now they are both Covert hunters.


Email sent with questions


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

hunterjrg said:


> Email sent with questions


Hunter 

This is the first CH in the pic 

It is a wood ,phenolic , carbon, glass and Buff Horn riser 







It is the baddest bow in the land and it's mine


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

Saw you vid on it. Agreed on the baddest bow in town and I want one for myself. I was trying my hardest not to derail the ILF bow thread but these Border bows look real nice and if they perform half as good as they look I'd be thrilled but I don't think that's the case here.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

No worries about derailing ..... It's my thread  

I love the bolt down CH's 

They are remarkable bows


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

I like the bolt downs also but everyone should have an ILF also and a matching pair would be awesome. I just wish I could have talked them into making me one last year. I think it will be worth the wait.


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

That thing is sick.


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

JParanee said:


> Hunter
> 
> This is the first CH in the pic
> 
> ...


Joe, your bow is quite a different beast...

we are using a paper based phenolic. yours was a cotton based phenolic.#
we cannot get any black cotton phenolic.
we have access to a graphite filled green, but it looks dull.


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

Sid,
I've got to ask a "dummie" question at this point, because I'm used to 3/16ths past center riser. I own Border limbs (love 'em) but did not know your risers were cut 5/16ths past center...the most I've heard of. No wonder folks advise stiff spine and center shot starting tune! But if my math doesn't fail me, this means with a 5/16th" diameter carbon arrow and sans sideplate, the outside edge of the shaft would be in the centerline of the riser...the opposite of where conventional (and obsolete, I know) says start tuning with regards to string/arrow tip alignment. Do your risers utilize a thicker sideplate to counteract some of this or am I missing something? I don't think any calf hair sideplate I own is 1/8th inch thick. apologies to Joe for a further "foray into the bushes"!
Thanks


----------



## Borderbows (Apr 4, 2009)

olddogrib said:


> Sid,
> I've got to ask a "dummie" question at this point, because I'm used to 3/16ths past center riser. I own Border limbs (love 'em) but did not know your risers were cut 5/16ths past center...the most I've heard of. No wonder folks advise stiff spine and center shot starting tune! But if my math doesn't fail me, this means with a 5/16th" diameter carbon arrow and sans sideplate, the outside edge of the shaft would be in the centerline of the riser...the opposite of where conventional (and obsolete, I know) says start tuning with regards to string/arrow tip alignment. Do your risers utilize a thicker sideplate to counteract some of this or am I missing something? I don't think any calf hair sideplate I own is 1/8th inch thick. apologies to Joe for a further "foray into the bushes"!
> Thanks


we recoemend closer to centre.
so to achieve this we cut people a little more space in the windows so that they can tune the bow with more flexability.

How thick the sideplate is, is down to your particular setup.
we just make sure the window has the room for you to tune the bow...

this is also the case for those that want to shoot with an elevated rest, some rests are thicker than others, so with 5/16" again, there is simply more room to accomodate more setups than 3/16" or even 1/8"


this setup is why we dont provide strike plate materials... arrow diam and preference should dictate side plate setup, and not a set size of leather provided as standard by the manufacturer in our opinion.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Borderbows said:


> Joe, your bow is quite a different beast...
> 
> we are using a paper based phenolic. yours was a cotton based phenolic.#
> we cannot get any black cotton phenolic.
> we have access to a graphite filled green, but it looks dull.


That's just to bad you know how I hate having one offs


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

olddogrib said:


> Sid,
> I've got to ask a "dummie" question at this point, because I'm used to 3/16ths past center riser. I own Border limbs (love 'em) but did not know your risers were cut 5/16ths past center...the most I've heard of. No wonder folks advise stiff spine and center shot starting tune! But if my math doesn't fail me, this means with a 5/16th" diameter carbon arrow and sans sideplate, the outside edge of the shaft would be in the centerline of the riser...the opposite of where conventional (and obsolete, I know) says start tuning with regards to string/arrow tip alignment. Do your risers utilize a thicker sideplate to counteract some of this or am I missing something? I don't think any calf hair sideplate I own is 1/8th inch thick. apologies to Joe for a further "foray into the bushes"!
> Thanks


No apologizes necessary 

These Border threads are to share my enthusiasm and for all of us to learn about these unique products 

Ask away


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

olddogrib said:


> Sid,
> I've got to ask a "dummie" question at this point, because I'm used to 3/16ths past center riser. I own Border limbs (love 'em) but did not know your risers were cut 5/16ths past center...the most I've heard of. No wonder folks advise stiff spine and center shot starting tune! But if my math doesn't fail me, this means with a 5/16th" diameter carbon arrow and sans sideplate, the outside edge of the shaft would be in the centerline of the riser...the opposite of where conventional (and obsolete, I know) says start tuning with regards to string/arrow tip alignment. Do your risers utilize a thicker sideplate to counteract some of this or am I missing something? I don't think any calf hair sideplate I own is 1/8th inch thick. apologies to Joe for a further "foray into the bushes"!
> Thanks


Old, CC measurement at arrow tip will be magnified if your not right on center at the riser. And that depends on arrow lenght and brace height. So when I sell side plates I will sell two. This gets you as close as possible.
Sorry Joe, didn't try to high jack you thread.
Dan


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Guys please stop apologizing 

I welcome all comments that are helpful and constructive and this is what these threads are for


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

Just had to look at the phenolic bow again.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Ah me too ...... Every day


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

Me three. Don't let it die an early death. I've an email out but have yet to get one back from Sid. I'm just dying waiting. It's like my kids before Christmas.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

yeah i look at this bow everyday  

probably the coolest looking recurve ive seen


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

hunterjrg said:


> Me three. Don't let it die an early death. I've an email out but have yet to get one back from Sid. I'm just dying waiting. It's like my kids before Christmas.


They will be in touch 

They are processing a lot of emails but once you get things going it moves along quickly


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> yeah i look at this bow everyday
> 
> probably the coolest looking recurve ive seen


I think so too  

Off all the Phenolics I prefer Limen and Cotten over canvas etc 

The sheen that comes off Linen and Cotten Is very pleasing to my eye 

Thanks guys


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

yeah you've sold me on the border hex limbs and their risers, once i get the funds i will be getting them to build me a bow


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

JParanee said:


> Ah me too ...... Every day


Thanks for rubbing it in.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> yeah you've sold me on the border hex limbs and their risers, once i get the funds i will be getting them to build me a bow


Good for you buddy and I hope you are as taken as I am with it 

Tomorrow heading to another shoot with it


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Chris Hill said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in.


I'm sorry buddy I don't mean too


----------



## hannibal smith (May 20, 2015)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> yeah i look at this bow everyday
> 
> probably the coolest looking recurve ive seen


Tell me about it. It doesn't hurt that these cats hail from a country that has been making badass bows for centuries.


----------



## hannibal smith (May 20, 2015)

JParanee, do you ever mess with compounds? The reason I ask, is that I have been watching your videos for a long time, and just joined AT and saw that you are on this forum.

You are one of the few guys I take seriously on Youtube, and just wondered if you were a compound guy too. 

Sorry for the derail.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

hannibal smith said:


> JParanee, do you ever mess with compounds? The reason I ask, is that I have been watching your videos for a long time, and just joined AT and saw that you are on this forum.
> 
> You are one of the few guys I take seriously on Youtube, and just wondered if you were a compound guy too.
> 
> Sorry for the derail.


I play with some lever cams (Oneida's) but I've always been a recurve guy 

Thanks for the kind words


----------

